

Show HN: My first App – TopWear - popasmurf

I&#x27;m excited to introduce my first app for the iOS and Android store.<p>My team and I have worked hard to get a viable product into the wild to see what traction it gains.
Be as brutal (or kind) as you may, I&#x27;m interested to hear all your comments.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.greenhooddev.topwear&amp;hl=en<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;topwear&#x2F;id926254303?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
byoung2
I predict that you will get a lot of people gawking but not buying. I say that
because men like looking at pictures of models in lingerie, but I don't know
if women buy lingerie through apps. My wife buys nearly everything online,
through Amazon, Ebay, you name it. But she still has a Victoria's Secret card
and she goes to the mall to buy lingerie. I know Victoria's Secret used to be
famous for its print catalog, but we all know that was because men liked
looking at it, not because women ordered from it.

~~~
popasmurf
Thanks for you insight!

I wouldn't discount men from using this for purposes other than gawking. The
idea is men would also download this, scan through and find what they'd like
their SO to buy. We plan on rolling out a 'Share Wishlist' feature, that'll
allow couples to choose together.

~~~
stevekemp
Indeed I know a lot of cross-dressers who shop exclusively online ..

(They use a combination of "niche"-sites, which have appropriate sizing, and
"normal"-sites.)

Plus of course men buying things for partners.

------
fiatjaf
It's difficult for me to comment on this.

~~~
popasmurf
How so?

------
Marry_09
Good work :)

